# Best trail cameras



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am in the market for a new trail camera. I had a moultrie stolen a couple years ago which I liked but I still felt there was room for improvement. Since then, I have owned a cheap one from sportsman guide that i got with a cupon and discount for around 20 dollars. Needless to say, it sucks and cant seem to get that one stolen. LOL. What are ya'lls take on em? Im lookin at the Cuddeback attack IR 5.0. I like the design of the lock box and the camera features. The only thing holding me back is some of the reviews on BPS.com. What ya'll think?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Spypoint, Gander Mountain.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have had very good luck with Covert cameras.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Check out www.chasinggame.com Lots of good info and reviews. find a cam that fits your needs and get it. With the exception of the higher end stuff it's a crapshoot with any of the $200 and under stuff IMO. Your bound to get a lemon no matter what brand. Customer service is more important to me. Primos has great customer service. Good luck!


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Cuddeback. Not the new Ir's but the old ones. Very reliable.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

X2 on spypoint. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Bushnell

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely read the cuddy reviews, never seen so many negative ones and I had one for a few weeks, took a pic of 1 squirrel at 10 feet. 

Ended up with a Reconyx HC500. Had an offer to return it if I wasn't happy, never took him up on it.


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

The bad reviews made me shy away from the C backs. Whent with the Bushnell HD Max with the bear box. Works well for me but I only use the video clip feature. The daytime video quality is outstanding.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

For the money, the wild game innovations is not bad. I've also had Moultries, both of which broke in different ways. Not very impressed.


----------

